# Leather pressed tags.



## ralphd (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey,

Do you know know of any good websites to make tags in this style? http://www.brixton.com/media/catalo...d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/r/brixton_clark03_1.jpg

thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Clothing Labels - Leather Labels


----------

